# saltwater aquirium or cichild aquarium HELP ASAP!



## heyheychris10 (May 28, 2008)

I have done A TON of research on Saltwater aquariums, and I was about ready to start setting mine up, but i'm afraid the cost is going to kill me. I am only 15, so making money is hard, but I really want a saltwater tank and I have about 600 dollars. I mostly want a saltwater tank because of the fishes personality's and their color, but people are telling me cichilids have great personality and color. Can anyone just tell me about them? Like tell me about some that would go well together and have great personalities. Im not talking about like when people say mollies have good personality's...you know what I mean? I have a 55 gallon aquarium, and If I get cichilids I really want to be able to decorate it really cool. Thanks!
:fish:


----------



## brandon12777 (May 13, 2008)

IME I would say a little less color overall and a LOT more personality.
Mine are almost like little dogs.


----------



## DMWave45 (Jan 22, 2008)

With $600, I would definitely go for cichlids. The main difference in keeping salt or fresh is the cost, and $600 will go instantly with salt water. Most cichlids have a ton of personality and while their color may not be as great as saltwater, some fish come very close. I suggest you take a look around this forum in the different folders and see what interests you. There are tons of posibilities and a 55 gallon leaves you with lots of good options.


----------



## rwolff (Mar 13, 2007)

yes, cichlids have gr8 personalities...you can browse through the profiles page of the fishes, and just look around and see how they are, you may even grow a preference towards some type of cichlids of a certain region. Some like central american, other more south american, some african, etc etc.
I like some of the africans cause of there colours, but my preference still lies in with americans (the Discus...yammie).

600$ + setting up a saltwatert. = will go in an instant
Just look at the profile pictures, and see what it does to you. check for discus, they are very assorted in colours


----------



## heyheychris10 (May 28, 2008)

Thanks! Yeah I want fish with personality. One of my 10 gallon aquarium has a pair of gouramies, and they don't do anything, they hardly swim, they just kinda float in the plants. Its really boring, and because this tank is so big I want fish that will entertain me and SWIM.
I have looked at discus. Would I only be able to house them, or could I mix with other cichlids. They get quite large don't they?
Whats the fish at the top of Cichlid forum.com? I really like that one.


----------



## GoofBoy (Jul 3, 2007)

First, grab rocks out of your yard or get someone to take you to a landscape materials place with some 5 gallon buckets to get nice/cool rocks (give the guy $5 to fill up 3 five gallon buckets) => you should be able to get rocks for your aquarium for less than twenty bucks.

Get 20# (grit) sand (another $8 or so) from a builder supply store (not home depot or lowes as they only carry play sand - don't do play sand - takes way to long to clean) and wash the **** out of it, then spend the money on your fish instead. There are links in the library on cleaning sand, choosing substrate/etc.

Yellow labs with Ps. demasoni would give you more personality than you may want to handle - but it sounds like something you would like to try - certainly will be an active/pretty tank!

Honestly, I would say find peaceful or mildly agressive mbuna you like and try to get 3 species or Yellow labs and Acei with a smaller (7in or less) hap you think is pretty.

Go Malawi as you can get more fish in your tank -> more activity.

Check out the cookie cutters in the library.

Also, search the forums on this site for 'favorite mbuna' and 'favorite haps' to see what other people like to keep and why - some fish have more personality - others have WAY too much for a tank your size.

Good Luck!!!!


----------

